# Building Error :  mbedTLS was not found, RTMPS will be auto-disabled



## wrestler_gongring (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi,

i get this error when i try to build the program


```
Could NOT find Libmbedtls (missing:  MBEDTLS_LIBRARIES MBEDTLS_INCLUDE_DIRS)
CMake Warning at plugins/obs-outputs/CMakeLists.txt:18 (message):
  mbedTLS was not found, RTMPS will be auto-disabled
```

i use Microsoft Visual Studio 2015
QT 5.9.6
CMake 3.4.3

How to fix this Error, please ?


----------



## wrestler_gongring (Oct 4, 2018)

i figured it out.
here is the solution in case of anybody faces the same problem.
to enable "RTMPS"  , you need to include the libraries of mbedTLS (its not included by default)

1. download mbedTLS from : https://tls.mbed.org/

2. after extracting the ZIP file, you need to add 2 attributes for the OBS CMake debug
- "MBEDTLS_LIBRARIES" .. type: "path"... refers to => "D:\tools\mbedtls-2.13.0\library"
- MBEDTLS_INCLUDE_DIRS.. type: "path"... refers to => "c:\tools\mbedtls-2.13.0\include"

thanks


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 8, 2018)

mbedTLS is included in the current VS2017 OBS dependency package.  You should not have to build mbedTLS yourself or download it from somewhere else if you're using Visual Studio 2017, which is what we generally recommend.

It is not currently included in the VS2013 or VS2015 dependency packages.  I will look into that.


----------



## wrestler_gongring (Oct 13, 2018)

RytoEX said:


> mbedTLS is included in the current VS2017 OBS dependency package.  You should not have to build mbedTLS yourself or download it from somewhere else if you're using Visual Studio 2017, which is what we generally recommend.
> 
> It is not currently included in the VS2013 or VS2015 dependency packages.  I will look into that.




thanks for letting me know about that, 
i tested the project in VS2017, it works without any needs to external packages : )


can you please check my other thread about my other problem to generate an installer ".exe" package instead of a "portable' package ?
https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/how-to-build-the-program-in-installer-mode.96180/


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 31, 2018)

I don't actually know how to build the installer, and I'm not sure if it can be done with just Visual Studio or if you need to use something else.


----------

